# Homeless Californian man with gun intervenes & saves woman !!!



## Joeharts (Oct 15, 2014)

He saw a woman on the ground fully unconscious being kicked in the head repeatedly and he decided to get involved risking his own life.

That is something that a lot of people just do not do anymore.

In the past folks on Calguns sometimes make fun of the homeless ( or worse...they do not think they deserve 2nd Amendment rights because they just don't have an address!) 
but the truth is they are not ALL drug addicts, alcoholics or mentally ill.

There a lot of good ex military men and women out there and some "normal" people too. (a trend I see growing more and more.)
Armed Homeless Man Intervenes, Saves Woman Under Attack - Breitbart

I'm not asking for you to give them sympathy, money or even stop making fun of their sometimes rough appearance. (like this gentleman has and he probably know he has.)

I just don't think we should TAKE away anyone's inalienable rights JUST because of their current residential situation, or lack thereof.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

There are good people left in the world! Gives one hope till he sees the next news story. Thanks for the lift.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

"Police praised DeLeon for intervening to save the woman’s life but made sure to point out they believe it is best to call 911 for help." 

Problem numero uno.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

The last line said... It's best to call 911. Very true, especially if it's not you who is being kicked to death. But if it was you being beaten to death, you would not say such things as to call 911.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I don't know the average response time in California, but if Deebo is on the ground getting kicked, please shot the kicker, I will take the gun from you and assume all responsibility. 
Public service announce ment. 
Thank you.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

it is cool the guy helped even took a bullet for someone he didn't even know!!
but what about him did he get any medical treatment after all he was shot or was he just kicked back to the curb? 
the call 911 is just something they say to cover their azz.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

We wouldn't want a bunch of people running around with guns defending the lives of the population. There would be no crimes for the police to solve and we wouldn't have a need anymore.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

If I ever see an official being beaten I will make sure to call 911.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

PaulS said:


> We wouldn't want a bunch of people running around with guns defending the lives of the population. There would be no crimes for the police to solve and we wouldn't have a need anymore.


Someone has to say "good job, call 911 next time" and clean up the mess... just sayin


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Bravo, I'd buy him a drink for that. Goes to show you that help can come from unlikely places.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The guy is definately hero of the hour. Awsome.


----------

